# Not once, after being placed on Lotronex, was I incapacitated



## lchevron (Mar 26, 2001)

I am a 29-year-old female who suffers from severe Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Crohn's Disease. I have endured chronic symptoms suchas severe abdominal cramping, gastrointestinal bleeding, uncontrollable diarrhea, fatigue, and weight loss for more than twelve years now. Through the "best years of my life", I have dropped out of school, waved good-bye as friends and family embarked on outings, savored generous portions of bread at some of the finest restaurants in Maryland, become intimately familiar with every public restroomwithin a fifty mile radius, created quite the divot in my sofa cushions, and juggled jobs as time has permitted in between hospital visits.In February of 2000, my life was restored with the release of Lotronex. Although apprehensive at first, I quickly came to the realization that taking two Lotronex daily, afforded me the abilityto leave my home without fear, commit myself to my career, and return to school. Not once, after being placed on Lotronex, was Iincapacitated by crippling abdominal pain. My sick frequencies at work decreased from forty days in 1999 to two days in 2000; both of which were prior to being prescribed Lotronex. I was closely monitored by my GI docat the University of Maryland Medical Center, and suffered absolutely no adverse side effects from the drug.It is now April of 2001, as you are well aware, and I am ill. The supply of Lotronex that I began hoarding last November has dwindledto sixteen precious pills. I am determined to save them for veryspecial occasions such as business trips, final exams, and my mother's wedding. I hold fond memories of the comfort and self-confidencethat I relished for nine months, but now find myself fading back into the shadows hoping it will go unnoticed that I'm missing.Please, not only for myself, but also for the thousands of IBS-D sufferers nationwide, bring Lotronex back. Provide the means for otherwise healthy men, women, young and old to live the life that's not only imaginable, by now memorable. I'm tired Dr. Woodcock, in fact exhausted. I'm pale, diaphoretic and the bathroom floor is cold and hard.Respectfully,Lisa M. Chervon


----------

